# Are you okay?



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

I found out today that an online friend of mine (more than a decade) died yesterday. He was 38 years old.

I shared this on Facebook today.

Never again, will I sit here driving myself crazy wondering, what if I would have asked. 

What if I wouldn't have been afraid you would be offended if I did? 

What if I would have asked anyway, even if it would have pissed you off?

So I am asking all y'all now.

Are you okay?


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm OK, thanks for asking... I retired 13 days ago and I'm having a little bit of a hard time sleeping. I miss the adrenaline rush and the people I work with. Other than that, I'm OK.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

6811 said:


> I'm OK, thanks for asking... I retired 13 days ago and I'm having a little bit of a hard time sleeping. I miss the adrenaline rush and the people I work with. Other than that, I'm OK.


I have heard it takes time to adjust to retirement. Do you have things you enjoy doing?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Cricket said:


> I have heard it takes time to adjust to retirement. Do you have things you enjoy doing?


I used to enjoy scuba diving and playing guitar.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

6811 said:


> I used to enjoy scuba diving and playing guitar.


Might be time to start enjoying those things again. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Cricket said:


> Might be time to start enjoying those things again. :tango_face_smile:


I will try...


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Scuba diving is a truly surreal experience, I got certified 11 months ago, still saving to buy my own equipment!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

jim-henscheli said:


> Scuba diving is a truly surreal experience, I got certified 11 months ago, still saving to buy my own equipment!


It's been a while since I've been underwater due to shoulder problems, but I felt more at home and at ease under the surface. When you go to buying your gear, get the proper gear for cave/cavern diving as it won't be long before you want to do that. Congratulations jumping into the best recreation ever! You'll love the people and the culture as well as the underwater experience!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Cricket said:


> I found out today that an online friend of mine (more than a decade) died yesterday. He was 38 years old.
> 
> I shared this on Facebook today.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about me, my love; I'll be around for many decades. I always wonder if I am going to make it through the summer but I always do.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

6811 said:


> I'm OK, thanks for asking... I retired 13 days ago and I'm having a little bit of a hard time sleeping. I miss the adrenaline rush and the people I work with. Other than that, I'm OK.


It's an adjustment, but by and by you will make it.
It took me a couple years to stop thinking like this: 
I gotta hurry through town and catch every light, because I got to get XYZ done and then go to work.
I have to rush through my meal because (see above).
Better hurry up and have fun because the weekends almost over.
Better hurry up and get some sleep.
It does take awhile, but it starts to fade.
Of course, at some point you'll be so busy again you'll wonder how you ever had time for a job.
Best wishes!


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

I am much like @Denton in this regard, kind of measuring my golden years by making it through each new summer and being kinda amazed I did.
I get to collect another pension in 17 months though... so it is imperative I stay alive. I am vindictive and stubborn that way.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Mean, ornery, alive and well in hot as hell H-Town @Cricket , Thanks for asking.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Yep, I’m fine, I learned a long time ago, don’t sweat the petty things and don’t pet the sweaty things......


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Most days …. as long as I don't get all riled up.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Denton said:


> It's been a while since I've been underwater due to shoulder problems, but I felt more at home and at ease under the surface. When you go to buying your gear, get the proper gear for cave/cavern diving as it won't be long before you want to do that. Congratulations jumping into the best recreation ever! You'll love the people and the culture as well as the underwater experience!


Half of my dive gear is for cave diving, All I need is to get certified. By the way one of the places I stay in florida is about 30 mins away from High Springs and Branford. Lots of cool diving. @Denton Get that shoulder ready and let's go dive. Jim get your gear and join us


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

I have never been OK. My "resting" state is Extra Ordinary.

Sorry for your loss, Cricket.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

6811 said:


> I'm OK, thanks for asking... I retired 13 days ago and I'm having a little bit of a hard time sleeping. I miss the adrenaline rush and the people I work with. Other than that, I'm OK.


 It does take time . In second year of my second retirement. I have taken on new duties and enjoying life. But adapting to other things going takes a lot of work. Good luck enjoy.
yep Doc says I am Ok. Last VA visit discovered an issue with a blood test they had not been doing . Not a big deal clearing it up now.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

StratMaster said:


> ...It took me a couple years to stop thinking like this:
> Better hurry up and get some sleep...


Yep. Absolutely true at my house. My wife exhibits this behavoir. She still works; I'm retired. I probably did it too, but I'm just noticing it now.

I'm fine, Cricket. Thans for asking. How are you?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Ok here, too, thanks!
Self-imposed reduction on internet/news/politics mixed with spring chores always helps attitude.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

MountainGirl said:


> Self-imposed reduction on internet/news/politics


Just about there myself...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

All you divers, come to Blue Hole NM.
Cricket, my condolences, and may your friend fly high. 
As the others have stated, I'm well. I'm ok. I do appreciate the check up though.
Being a grown man, sometimes, I feel like we are expected to be "tough guys" and the solid stoney foundation, but I also just miss a "big old hug" from a friend.
I bet my friends do too.
Thanks for the eye opener.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

Other than having to continually restrain myself from punching people in the face, I am just fine. I spend my days in a high stress environment, but fortunately at the end of the day I get to go home to an amazing wife, great kids, and a quiet home.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sorry about your friend. Prayers for his family and other friends. I have been retired seven years and generally just set around bored listening to the Warden nag about various things and listening to daytime talk radio in my man cave while enjoying some medicinal herbs..and bsing around with yall and Fake book. I dont tend to make friends easy or play well with others. I do have a few old chums who I enjoy to go beer driniking with twice a week. Tuesday is the pool hall and Weds is the Sports Grill. I used to enjoy the moonshine hobby but got a nasty letter from the Feds when the guy who sells the extractors ratted everybody out to the Revenooers who are trying to peddle ethanol production permits..so I sold all my equipment to the first gypsy who came by with non counterfeit money. Now I am into making wine. Have about 15 gallons locked down in three separate buckets and waiting to settle out a bit. Two plum and one Plum..Cranberry and raisin variant. Wich I am calling Plum Crazin. July 1st is the target date to to try to bottle batch one. Pretty sure I have a cop variant of PTSD..but I try not to tell anybody causes I dont want them to come take my guns. lol. Thats all I know. Thanks for asking.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm here but i'm really gone.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Cricket said:


> I found out today that an online friend of mine (more than a decade) died yesterday. He was 38 years old.
> 
> I shared this on Facebook today.
> 
> ...


There is only so much that you can do, and even if you ask, there is only a limited amount that you can do. What would it have changed, if you had asked him? 
Most people breeze right by 38, and that is pretty young to die. Remember there is no more that anyone can do, after they have done their best, and you did what you could.

Am I OK? I feel like a Mack truck ran over me, and big parts of my life have been that way. I am 62, and my left wrist is killing me, and I don't know why. 
But it feels like I have a hairline fracture. Life has given me more Hell than I know what to with. But, I am OK.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

hawgrider said:


> I'm here but i'm really gone.


Yeah...we're okay.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Yeah...we're okay.


Satellites are the bomb!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Cricket said:


> I found out today that an online friend of mine (more than a decade) died yesterday. He was 38 years old.
> 
> I shared this on Facebook today.
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss.

We're countin' down the days until the girls are out for summer vacation. One more week to go!


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Satellites are the bomb!


I was lucky enough to see them open for Bob Seger in the 80s. They put on a better show then Seger.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Sorry for your loss. 
We are loading up now. Taking grandkids to Glacier NP, Yellowstone NP and the Grand Tetons. Don't even know if I will take a laptop.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks for asking.
I’m retired from the military. I miss it. Lots. 
I teach now. I despair at the next generation. 
But I know you have to be alive to moan. 
I’ve still got my health. But out of the 12 of us who went through officer training together I’m the last one alive. I’m 47. I try and seize the day, plan for disaster and I know I can be a bit of an Eeyore, but I’m still here. 

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

I didn't get to go to Iraq this year but, I am OK with it, I guess.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Mike54 (Feb 16, 2014)

I’m fine, thanks for asking. Also sorry for your loss. How are you holding up?


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The hard part of adjusting to retirement is figuring out how to do all the things that need doing!


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Sorry for your loss. This song is for you.

I'm ok but stressed as hell every day.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I've had a rough day, but other then that, I will be just freakin fine.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm very sorry for the loss of your friend @Cricket

Thanks for asking about me...Most people I care about seem to still laugh at my jokes, some people still invite me to do things with them and some people show me genuine love and respect. That is good.

I suspect some people who I don't give two shits about hate my guts and some I know fear me and get nervous when I deal with them. That is also good.

I go to bed earlier than I ever did, I wake up earlier with increasing ease than I ever thought a person should. That is OK by me.

And I'm as happy being alone as I am with a few others. I can also name a number of family and friends that I have stopped seeing or talking to because of their dumbass drama and I feel totally at ease with my decision to write them out of my life. I long ago came to the realization that I cannot change anyone so I waste no time trying to. Instead I make fun of them and that is also good.

I got a little bit of money, some land, some toys, a nice couple of homes, and can probably survive a fairly serious apocolyptic event.
And YES, the thought of putting severed heads of idiots on Gen-U-Wine Slippy Made Pikes also helps to motivate me.
So yeah, I think I'm OK...


----------



## SierraGhost (Feb 14, 2017)

@Cricket - sorry to hear about your friend dying. Hope you're coping well.

Other than an occasional night mare about guys I can't save, I'm good. The dream gets less frequent over time.

When Friday night comes, often I won't leave the property until Monday morning to go back to work.

After work and on the weekend I like working in the garden or orchard. Someone once said, "Stay close to the soil, it's good for the soul." It rings true to me.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Gunn said:


> Sorry for your loss.
> We are loading up now. Taking grandkids to Glacier NP, Yellowstone NP and the Grand Tetons. Don't even know if I will take a laptop.


Have fun and drive safe. Keep an eye on the super volcano thing at Yellow Stone.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Slippy said:


> ...Most people I care about seem to still laugh at my jokes, some people still invite me to do things with them and some people show me genuine love and respect. That is good.
> 
> I suspect some people who I don't give two shits about hate my guts and some I know fear me and get nervous when I deal with them. That is also good.
> 
> ...


Great post. Thanks for being so honest; many of the things you mention are also true for me. Maybe I'm not such a weirdo.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Great post. Thanks for being so honest; many of the things you mention are also true for me. Maybe I'm not such a weirdo.


No you're not alone ... a lot of us operate the same way.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Great post. Thanks for being so honest; many of the things you mention are also true for me. Maybe I'm not such a weirdo.


Now I like you sideKahr, and I really like you a lot, but let's not get too carried away on the "not a weirdo" thing here &#8230;.. after all you were a chemist, huh? :vs_lol:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Now I like you sideKahr, and I really like you a lot, but let's not get too carried away on the "not a weirdo" thing here &#8230;.. after all you were a chemist, huh? :vs_lol:


I still am. This is a recent pic of me in my TEOTWAWKI room, readying a sample head for Slippy.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

3 week camping with my daughter... I’m great. (Just found some WiFi... been awhile)


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

OK enough here! Wife and I still going strong coming up on 37 years! Most of our outside family have passed on 
one of my outside family still lives but has successfully severed any ties with me years ago! I wish him no ill will but
the grief he caused some time ago cannot be forgiven! We are pretty well set if something big happens and can hang out for an extended
time and I have like minded neighbors who are really good folks and I know we'll work well together when that day comes, probably soon!


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

No, I'm not. 

My holier than thou sister in law is driving me nuts. Appalled that I have a gun. Won't play farkle because it involves dice, dice encourages people to gamble, and the name sounds obscene. Talks down her snout to me every chance she gets. Biting my tongue clean the hell off for the next five days. I can't frikkin wait to get back to the south and tell these yankees which particular butt cheek they can kiss. It is ONLY out of love for my wife and respect for my brother in law that I've not unwound on this woman.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

My main question @Cricket is how are you doing? We hear from you so little. But when you're here, you're a lot of fun.

Me, I retire in less than 2 weeks. My wife figures she will work maybe one more year. Mmmm, that would make me the house husband.

This year the wife and I hit 30 years. AND we are still best friends. Health wise we are both great.

Being bored won't happen here. I've way too many projects around the house I haven't had time to do in a long time.

I also will be trying to get more knowledge and experience in a hobby I love but have had little time to pursue. Woodworking. And I really wish @Inor lived a whole lot closer.

Weekdays at the range. Damn that will be nice. And I've got a build I want to try. I might even start it a week before I retire. I got the last of the specialty tools I needed to do this today.

I used to be a great cook but that was 40 years ago. Time to pick that up again too. I want to be able to bake my own bread. That's something I've wanted to do for the last 10 years but between being to tired and other projects on the burner, well you know how that goes.


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

So very sorry for your loss @Cricket.

I am doing all right. Family is happy and healthy, the bills are paid and I can still earn. We are away for the weekend with the in laws and just enjoying a quiet night.

Best advice I can give is rather than mourn their loss, celebrate their life and send them off right.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

inceptor said:


> My main question @Cricket is how are you doing? We hear from you so little. But when you're here, you're a lot of fun.
> 
> Me, I retire in less than 2 weeks. My wife figures she will work maybe one more year. Mmmm, that would make me the house husband.
> 
> ...


Come on over buddy! You KNOW that you and the Mrs are ALWAYS welcome at M.T. Acres. (We might even make up a few cabinets for Mrs I in the process. Not a requirement, just sayin'...)


----------

